# Emma will be spayed tomorrow and I'm a wreck



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys I've been gone a while. But if course, when I have questions, I come here. 

Things have been going very smoothly for us. It tomorrow I'll be taking Emma for her spay. She's just shy of two years old. 

I keep reading recovery is two weeks. But keeping this girl quiet for two weeks is going to be a chore. 

Do you have any suggestions? 

Also, how long before the muscle incision, the subcutaneous, and the skin incision are each completely closed?

Many thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh I forgot to ask....any ideas as to whether I could request Tramadol or something to keep her mellow?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It has been a while since I had a girl spayed (Gracie is 10 and the other 2 dogs are boys) but I can tell you with certainty that the vet will send you home with something for pain. In the case of my boys when they were neutered it was Tramadol one time and Rimadyl the other. As I recall the girls do have to be kept quiet for 14 days but this doesn't mean they have to just lie about. It means no crazy wrestling with other dogs, no long walks, no running or jumping. For the first 2 days your baby won't feel like doing much of anything anyway (especially the day you bring her home). She may not even want to eat that night. That is pretty normal. The vet may give you a cone to prevent her from kicking her incision. My bridge girl, Maggie, healed quite fast and was out of her cone within about 5 days. The stitches used were the sort that just sort of disolve so we didn't have to go back for removal. I know you are worried about your girl. You'd be a pretty awful mom if you weren't. It will be ok tho. Just keep her quiet after the surgery and she should heal fairly fast. Sending lots of positive thoughts for you and Emma tomorrow.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

G-bear said:


> It has been a while since I had a girl spayed (Gracie is 10 and the other 2 dogs are boys) but I can tell you with certainty that the vet will send you home with something for pain. In the case of my boys when they were neutered it was Tramadol one time and Rimadyl the other. As I recall the girls do have to be kept quiet for 14 days but this doesn't mean they have to just lie about. It means no crazy wrestling with other dogs, no long walks, no running or jumping. For the first 2 days your baby won't feel like doing much of anything anyway (especially the day you bring her home). She may not even want to eat that night. That is pretty normal. The vet may give you a cone to prevent her from kicking her incision. My bridge girl, Maggie, healed quite fast and was out of her cone within about 5 days. The stitches used were the sort that just sort of disolve so we didn't have to go back for removal. I know you are worried about your girl. You'd be a pretty awful mom if you weren't. It will be ok tho. Just keep her quiet after the surgery and she should heal fairly fast. Sending lots of positive thoughts for you and Emma tomorrow.




Thank you!!!!!

I've always had boys all my life except for two girls. Emma is the second. And I just don't know how to keep her quiet. 

The doctor told me she's going to come home with pain killers but I want to ask for something to take the edge off. She's VERY intense and active. 

And what can I say. She's my life.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna was spayed this past October & the anticipation was the worse. I dropped her off at 9am and they called me about noon to say everything went well & Luna was up & resting. Gbear is right Luna did not want to eat that first night. She was on antibiotics & pain meds for a week so she really wasn't too active. The last few days were the worse so I just got a few extra marrow bones to keep her busy. Good luck and you'll just be glad once it's over.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LynnC said:


> Luna was spayed this past October & the anticipation was the worse. I dropped her off at 9am and they called me about noon to say everything went well & Luna was up & resting. Gbear is right Luna did not want to eat that first night. She was on antibiotics & pain meds for a week so she really wasn't too active. The last few days were the worse so I just got a few extra marrow bones to keep her busy. Good luck and you'll just be glad once it's over.




Yup she loves her marrow bones. I'll get those. And her kong. 

I'm going to miss her in bed.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Because Chloe was back to normal crazy self the next day we asked for some sedatives. We used them a couple times at night. Because she wouldn't sleep when she couldn't exercise. We used it once during the day when my niece and nephew were over because that is when she was the most energetic. I think we gave it to her three times. They gave us ACE but didn't like how it affected her so quickly. She came home about 4 in the afternoon and seemed to be out of the effects by that night. Stupid her jumped on the bed that night. We borrowed my sisters crate because we didn't use one. We should of put it upstairs at night because then she might of slept. You can do some mind games or even some dog puzzles.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> Because Chloe was back to normal crazy self the next day we asked for some sedatives. We used them a couple times at night. Because she wouldn't sleep when she couldn't exercise. We used it once during the day when my niece and nephew were over because that is when she was the most energetic. I think we gave it to her three times. They gave us ACE but didn't like how it affected her so quickly. She came home about 4 in the afternoon and seemed to be out of the effects by that night. Stupid her jumped on the bed that night. We borrowed my sisters crate because we didn't use one. We should of put it upstairs at night because then she might of slept. You can do some mind games or even some dog puzzles.



Thank you!!!!

Emma will be staying in the hospital overnight. I'll pick her up on Friday. 

The jumping is one of the things I worry about. She is just a BOING BOING BOING kind of girl. 

She's been out of the crate at night for six months now. But I think she'll accept being back in it with no problem.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

With her being close to two you should have a much easier time then We did. Chloe was only six months. Chloe didn't helave any visible stitches and never had to go back. Even with her sometimes doing stuff she shouldn't of she healed nicely and quick. Just do the best you can to stop anything that gets to rambunctious and don't freak out if she does something she shouldn't. Just do your best and don't encourage anything.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My Nala is a jumper! Unfortunately, she hated the crate. She never needed the cone and I was with her 24/7. I would tie her in an open space, with a blanket on the floor and her toys, so she could still be near me and be safe. Marrow bones were a lifesaver for me too. I started worrying less, by day 4, when she was pretty much, back to normal.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Please let us know how Emma is doing post surgery


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a tough two weeks, for sure, but so important to keep them quiet. Emma will feel better long before she is healed inside. If you're like me, you will want to check the wound every day to make sure it is healing well, the stitches are good, etc. We followed the vet directions for recovery - I think it was out for bathroom breaks the first 48 hours, then 10 minutes on leash, then 20. No jumping up on the couch or bed, no running or playing. Very slow on the stairs on leash to go out - I otherwise had them blocked. Lots of yummy bones. Shala was ready to jump out of her skin by the end of the two weeks. But in the grand scheme of their whole life, it's just a short period. Good luck. Hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck and let us know how she is doing!

Belle (Monkey) was a high jumper up until the day she passed. And I mean "jump to the top of the sliding glass doors" high jumper. She also never used the 5 stairs from the deck to the yard after she hit about 7 or 8 months old. Trying to keep her calm was NOT easy. She was groggy the first day or so, and we had pain pills for the next few. Our saving grace with her was the cone of shame... she hated it so much that she would lie in her bed and give us sad face rather than go bumping around the house in it. We babygated off the laundry room (right off our family room) so she could be close to everyone but the other dogs couldn't bother her stitches for her. Little by little we started letting her have some "no cone" time freedom, but if she started to get to crazy, we'd cone her and she would just go lie down again.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you everybody!!! She is out of surgery and she's doing great.
Spoke to her favourite tech and she's groggy but OK.
Can't wait to bring her home. We all miss her. It's way too quiet here.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

They're sending her home with zoning out pills. I hope they work!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If it is ACE she probably won't need much. Just a quarter of a pill knocked chloe out. How much does your girl weigh? I also wouldnt give her the pills unless you really need the them. You will know if she is to over the top.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So glad to hear that Emma is doing ok! Hopefully the meds that the vet prescribes will help keep her quiet. Keep us posted


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> If it is ACE she probably won't need much. Just a quarter of a pill knocked chloe out. How much does your girl weigh? I also wouldnt give her the pills unless you really need the them. You will know if she is to over the top.


I don't think that's what the doctor said. I'll know tomorrow.
She weighs 64 pounds.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

G-bear said:


> So glad to hear that Emma is doing ok! Hopefully the meds that the vet prescribes will help keep her quiet. Keep us posted


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

MaxyMax is really bummed. He misses her. Even Billy is a bit off. 
Amazing how much that little force of Nature rules us all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lilliam said:


> I don't think that's what the doctor said. I'll know tomorrow.
> She weighs 64 pounds.


Sometimes just the pain pills will make them chill. With Chloe it didn't calm her down at all. He may just be giving you pain meds.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I never got anything for Glitter, just antibiotics. Here the vet stitches a roll of gauze over the incision and then sticks a white sticky-backed elastic bandage over the whole thing. No cone of shame and this stayed on until the stitches came out. She never tried to get it off. I usually start with a short walk on long leash after 4 days and go on from there making sure she does not jump or run on the leash. I have done this with all the female dogs here (7) and never had a problem post surgery. Good luck, I am sure it will go well.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> Sometimes just the pain pills will make them chill. With Chloe it didn't calm her down at all. He may just be giving you pain meds.




Oh they know Emma well. They're aware that she's a force of Nature. 
She's getting chill pills aside from pain pills.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

rooroch said:


> I never got anything for Glitter, just antibiotics. Here the vet stitches a roll of gauze over the incision and then sticks a white sticky-backed elastic bandage over the whole thing. No cone of shame and this stayed on until the stitches came out. She never tried to get it off. I usually start with a short walk on long leash after 4 days and go on from there making sure she does not jump or run on the leash. I have done this with all the female dogs here (7) and never had a problem post surgery. Good luck, I am sure it will go well.




Ha that's interesting. Where are you? I guess that would really keep the incision clean and avoid any biting at it. 

It's her super active personality that I'm concerned about. That is major surgery. Not just a snip snip like with the boys.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am in France. All the spays I have had done here, by the same vet, have been done like this. The wound underneath the rolled gauze is really clean and well healed when the sticky-backed bandage comes off and stitches come out easily.
Glitter is a bouncy lab and she was spayed at 14 months after one heat. She lived during the day in an area where there is no furniture to jump onto (kitchen, hall) and in the evening in the living room I managed to get her to stay in her bed and not come on the sofa. Grit was good and did not try and play with her or lick the bandage so everything went really easily. I think having two half hour walks in the woods on the long leash each day really helped both mentally and physically. Two weeks without any exercise is really difficult. Walking and trotting is not bad it is the jumping and playing that can do damage to the incision.
It is easier for dogs than humans. They are on four feet and the weight is distributed evenly. Humans after a c section (slightly similar incision) carry the weight vertically and much more pressure is put onto the muscles, etc. in this area. This is why dogs feel normal after just a few days. They don't know they have had an operation!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Well we're home. She's settled in her crate and she's had her pain pill and her chill out pill. They gave her Ramydyl for the pain and Trazodone to chill her out. 
She's not quite zonked out but the edge seems to be off a bit. 
I had the boys in their crates when we came in because I knew the reunion with Max would be epic if I just let them greet each other. So right now she's in her crate and the boys are loose. In a while I'll let her loose and put the dogs back in.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

She insists on laying on her belly. This drives me nuts. She's in the crate and I've got some bedding in there but she insists on laying on her belly and then rolls over. 
She's not panting so she's not uncomfortable but I wish she would lay on her side. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe sweet Emma. She looks like she's resting comfortably. Glad the procedure went well and she's home. Wishing her a speedy recovery and in less than 2 weeks this will all be behind her. Luna stayed on her stomach too  . I don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Emma, good to see her home and the surgery went well. 
Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

She is fine on her belly. She knows where is the most comfortable. It takes a few days for them to lie on their backs with belly in the air after a spay - gravity.
Glad she and you are doing well.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so glad that Emma is home and doing well. My girls always slept on their stomachs after spaying also. It drove me nuts until I realized that they wouldn't do it if it was painful. I am glad her "chill pills" are keeping her quiet


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LynnC said:


> Awe sweet Emma. She looks like she's resting comfortably. Glad the procedure went well and she's home. Wishing her a speedy recovery and in less than 2 weeks this will all be behind her. Luna stayed on her stomach too  . I don't think its anything to worry about.


Yea I can't wait until this is over. Which is unfortunate because this is my Christmas vacation! I have two weeks of vacation that I have to take or I lose them, and I was keeping the for her spay.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sweet Emma, good to see her home and the surgery went well.
> Wishing her a speedy recovery.


Thank you! I keep asking her to get on her side so I an look at the incision, and it looks a little inflamed but not angry swollen. The doctor said it was normal to have slight inflammation on the edges of the incision.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

rooroch said:


> She is fine on her belly. She knows where is the most comfortable. It takes a few days for them to lie on their backs with belly in the air after a spay - gravity.
> Glad she and you are doing well.


Ah that makes sense. Thank you. As you can tell, most of my dogs have been males, and all of them except Billy and Max were intact until they died.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

G-bear said:


> I'm so glad that Emma is home and doing well. My girls always slept on their stomachs after spaying also. It drove me nuts until I realized that they wouldn't do it if it was painful. I am glad her "chill pills" are keeping her quiet


Thank you! It's funny because she starts to get fidgety around 11 hours after she gets her chill pill. But it's been working well.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so glad Emma's been doing so well! I totally get where you're coming from - Kaizer will be spayed in June when he turns 2 years old, and I get really nervous whenever I think about it. It's nice to hear that she's been doing well though, it makes me feel better about Kaizer's neuter


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> I'm so glad Emma's been doing so well! I totally get where you're coming from - Kaizer will be spayed in June when he turns 2 years old, and I get really nervous whenever I think about it. It's nice to hear that she's been doing well though, it makes me feel better about Kaizer's neuter


It will be easier with a boy, I think. I may be wrong but there is no incision through the abdominal wall since boys' equipment is more external.:wink2:At least I don't think I was as freaked out when I had Max and Billy done, both on the same day. That was insane. 
She's just had her pain pill and her chill out pill this morning. She's been so good that I took off the BiteNot collar while I'm right next to her so she can be more comfortable.
She's been a very good girl so far. The chill out pills really do take the edge off.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is cryptorchid, so his neuter will be spay-like in that it will be much more invasive (especially since the undescended testicle is somewhere in his abdomen - no one is quite sure where it is). I hope Emma recovers soon!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer is cryptorchid, so his neuter will be spay-like in that it will be much more invasive (especially since the undescended testicle is somewhere in his abdomen - no one is quite sure where it is). I hope Emma recovers soon!!


Oh I get you now. Yes, that would be more invasive and intense. I hope he does well, I'm sure he will.

Emma's starting to feel better. That's a good thing. It's also a bad thing. She's starting to rear up like a stallion on too much grain every time I take her out. I keep trying to keep all her four feet on the ground but she's starting to get a little crazed, even with the chill pill.

My little Force of Nature is starting to peek through.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was going to add that Duke was cryptorchid and his surgery was more like a spay. I had an ultrasound done so they knew exactly where they needed to go. Like others have said, it was that last week that got rough. He was feeling better and I was having a very tough time keeping him calm. He was also only 8 months old. My vet said it was ok for him to do stairs; just no jumping or running. During those 2 weeks it was rough, but as someone else mentioned, in the grand scheme it was a short period of time.

Glad she's on the mend and that the surgery went well


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I was going to add that Duke was cryptorchid and his surgery was more like a spay. I had an ultrasound done so they knew exactly where they needed to go. Like others have said, it was that last week that got rough. He was feeling better and I was having a very tough time keeping him calm. He was also only 8 months old. My vet said it was ok for him to do stairs; just no jumping or running. During those 2 weeks it was rough, but as someone else mentioned, in the grand scheme it was a short period of time.
> 
> Glad she's on the mend and that the surgery went well


Oh yes, she's definitely feeling better. She tried to chase the next door cat when I took her out this morning, bolted straight out and I lost the grip on the leash. 
UGH......


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

How does this look? Five days post op. Dry. No new redness or swelling. 
However why is there that black line? Isn't a scar white?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It looks good, just a little dried blood left over, try a little alcohol with a gauze pad to clean it up or let the vet do it when he does his post op check. What a good girl, no licking!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, the incision looks good. It will eventually be white, nothing to worry about right now. 

You can take a cotton ball with some Vaseline or baby oil to clean up the area. Alcohol could burn and it will also dry her skin out. 

Great to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> It looks good, just a little dried blood left over, try a little alcohol with a gauze pad to clean it up or let the vet do it when he does his post op check. What a good girl, no licking!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I agree, the incision looks good. It will eventually be white, nothing to worry about right now.
> 
> You can take a cotton ball with some Vaseline or baby oil to clean up the area. Alcohol could burn and it will also dry her skin out.
> 
> Great to hear she's doing so well.


Thank you ladies!!! she's been very very good. A couple of YEEEEEHAAAWWWWW moments, like when she took off after the cat next door and then just now when she LEAPT over the two steps into the back door. Both times she gave zero warning that I could see, she just FLEW and even though I was holding the leash she just took off.

But she's been good in the crate. She's been taking her chill pills and is now asleep. She's earned the privilege of not having the BiteNot collar in the crate when I'm sitting next to her (which has been FOR FIVE SOLID DAYS) or when we're asleep.

She hasn't pooped today which is now the thing for me to obsess over today.

We go back for a recheck on Thursday.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

The scar looks good. I would leave it alone. If you start trying to clean it she will then want to lick it!! Glad all is going well despite chasing the cat.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah that was unexpected and out of character for her. 
I'll have to keep a firmer hold of the leash.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't sweat it! My dog had yeehaww moments too and she was just fine. It looks great, with no swelling. I would leave it too. It doesn't bother her. 

As long as she's eating and drinking, it will all come out, in the end. Her system is still resetting itself, after surgery.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

wdadswell said:


> Don't sweat it! My dog had yeehaww moments too and she was just fine. It looks great, with no swelling. I would leave it too. It doesn't bother her.
> 
> As long as she's eating and drinking, it will all come out, in the end. Her system is still resetting itself, after surgery.


Thank you! Yes, she's fine today. Six days post op and she's been in a crate all this time. I feel horrible for her. Poor baby thinks this is how she lives now, no play, no walkies, no sleeping with me in bed. 

I feel TERRIBLE for putting her through this.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Seven days post op and headed for recheck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope the recheck goes well! Just think, you're already 1/2 way done with her recovery period.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ginams said:


> I hope the recheck goes well! Just think, you're already 1/2 way done with her recovery period.




She did well. However she still has two more weeks to go before she can be approved to return to normal activity. 

I don't know why I keep reading 14 days. The vet said that at two weeks the abdominal muscle is only 75% knitted.  

So I have to take her in on January 13 for the final OK to return to normal activity. 

I remember Cassie had staples but she pulled them out so her recovery was longer than I'd expected. I don't remember any discussion of the knitting of the abdominal muscle. I've only had males before and I've only neutered Max and Billy. Then Cassie back in '97. All my other dogs my whole life have been intact with no problems whatsoever. 

In any case I will not have another bitch. Poor Emma has been in a crate for a full week and it will be another two weeks before she's cleared to play, run, etc. 

It's not two weeks, it's longer to full closure of the incision. 

I'm extremely frustrated for my poor girl. Two more weeks of living in a crate, no play, no interaction with Max or Billy, only leash walks in the backyard to pee and poop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

So Emma is now 17 days post op AND SHE JUST RAN UPSTAIRS!!!!!

I've spent sixteen days SITTING next to her, no Christmas, no New Years. 
And she RUNS up and down the stairs in the one instant that I went to refill my coffee. 

What is the damage she may have done to herself, please????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I feel for you. I am afraid I do not take quite so much attention to exercise after spay as you seem to!! Stairs (slowly) after 3 days, walks in the woods after 4 days on long leash!! On the sofa after two weeks. No crate at all. Grit was very good. They never play in the house (too small) and she was on a leash on walks so no playing or running around. I have never had a problem after spaying 7 bitches here. Maybe I have been lucky!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

rooroch said:


> I feel for you. I am afraid I do not take quite so much attention to exercise after spay as you seem to!! Stairs (slowly) after 3 days, walks in the woods after 4 days on long leash!! On the sofa after two weeks. No crate at all. Grit was very good. They never play in the house (too small) and she was on a leash on walks so no playing or running around. I have never had a problem after spaying 7 bitches here. Maybe I have been lucky!!




She is a force of Nature and it's been ridiculous how much I've watched her and here, after two full weeks, she races up the stairs. 

I hope I'm being overprotective. Her vet didn't want her up the stairs until after three weeks. I've allowed her on the couch after the fifteenth day. Here is the little demon watching the Downton Abbey marathon with me this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I feel for you trying to still keep Emma calm! We were allowed to take Lune up the stairs 1X a day (our/her bedroom is upstairs) for the first 3 days then she was not restricted??? She is my 3rd female and honestly I don't remember my dogs being that restricted. Yes, no running or rough play & always out on a leash for 2 weeks. After that they were back to normal activity. Maybe my vet isn't as diligent but Luna is fine (thank goodness).


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LynnC said:


> I feel for you trying to still keep Emma calm! We were allowed to take Lune up the stairs 1X a day (our/her bedroom is upstairs) for the first 3 days then she was not restricted??? She is my 3rd female and honestly I don't remember my dogs being that restricted. Yes, no running or rough play & always out on a leash for 2 weeks. After that they were back to normal activity. Maybe my vet isn't as diligent but Luna is fine (thank goodness).




OK this reassures me. 

I only had one other bitch before Emma way back in the dark ages, in 1997. She had staples that she pulled out so she was on extended crate rest, so I can't really compare the two. 

It just kills me that I've spent over two weeks of nonstop watching her, took vacation time, and she does this today. One instant. One. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a feeling she's probably just fine, but you can always double check with her vet for anything to watch out for. Sometimes just knowing what the symptoms are that you should be concerned about helps to reassure you.

Duke did not have the stairs restriction after his surgery; just no running or jumping. He was cryptorchid as I mentioned earlier so a similar surgery to a spay. I also had him in and out of the car every day because he had to go to daycare while I was at work and they kept him kenneled there. I'm a worry wart and I finally just realized I could only control so much  You've done a great job keeping her calm. Just continue to keep an eye on her and if something seems off I would call or take her to the vet IMHO.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OHMYGAWWWWDDDD 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> So Emma is now 17 days post op AND SHE JUST RAN UPSTAIRS!!!!!
> 
> I've spent sixteen days SITTING next to her, no Christmas, no New Years.
> And she RUNS up and down the stairs in the one instant that I went to refill my coffee.
> ...


What were your post op instructions from your vet? On Day 17 for us, Shala was allowed to run and play normally again. So, the running up the stairs wouldn't worry me, but your vet may have had different recommendations. Did she not give you a gradual increase of exercise over the two weeks? We went from out only for bathroom, to 5 minute slow walk up the road, to 10 minutes on leash, to 20, to 30 and then she was able to run and be off leash after 14 days. I know I would not have started to play ball with her right away, but I know I let her off leash on day 15 and let her run around freely, and she would have been going up and down stairs normally.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> What were your post op instructions from your vet? On Day 17 for us, Shala was allowed to run and play normally again. So, the running up the stairs wouldn't worry me, but your vet may have had different recommendations. Did she not give you a gradual increase of exercise over the two weeks? We went from out only for bathroom, to 5 minute slow walk up the road, to 10 minutes on leash, to 20, to 30 and then she was able to run and be off leash after 14 days. I know I would not have started to play ball with her right away, but I know I let her off leash on day 15 and let her run around freely, and she would have been going up and down stairs normally.




She allowed walking on leash but she's not due for her second post op visit until Thursday. So she's not allowed to run, play, or go upstairs yet. 
I've allowed her to get up on the couch since day 15 post op but not allowed her to jump onto it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> She allowed walking on leash but she's not due for her second post op visit until Thursday. So she's not allowed to run, play, or go upstairs yet.
> I've allowed her to get up on the couch since day 15 post op but not allowed her to jump onto it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a long time. I think she is probably okay. My guess is that if you have kept her quiet for 17 days, her insides are well healed. I wouldn't worry. Truly, I was so careful with Shala, but she was allowed to get up on my couch (which is low-ish, so she steps up onto it, as opposed to jumping up) from about day 3, and like I said, she was walking slowly up and down stairs on leash, and walking 30 minutes by day 14. I'm sure Emma will be okay.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm with the rest of the group. I'm sure you're fine. Once 2 weeks hit, I didn't restrict anything.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you. It's reassuring.

What the doctor said is that at two weeks the external incision is healed but the internal on the muscle is still not fully closed. Exertion on the muscle can pull the stitches and result in a hernia. Three weeks puts the incision through the muscle wall at 90% healed.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Seeing your two snuggled up like that is so darn cute!! I think she will be fine, Emma was obviously just waiting for you to get that cup of coffee. Hang in there.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been off the forum for a couple months, but just saw this and had to giggle. The morning I got Abby spayed, I found out later (from the vet techs) that they spent an entire hour quieting her down in preparation for sedation etc. 

The vet (who LOVES retrievers and loves my crazy monster) walked in, goes "ABBY!!!!", throws up his hands, and then gets down on all fours to start a wrestling match. Which she happily obliged. The vet techs had to start all over again with getting her to chill, and then sternly warned the vet that he is NOT allowed to play with her, haha. 

Which is all to say: when I went to pick her up, and he told me to keep her quiet for two weeks, even HE couldn't say it with a straight face. I was like - realistically, what should I do, and what should I look out for, since she will (inevitably) not stay still for 2-3 weeks? He gave me a bunch of things to look out for, told me to call anytime anything looked worrisome, and otherwise just do my best. Abby spent approximately 48 hours "resting" before she resumed attempting her normal activities - such as running down the steps at full speed and then leaping off five stairs above the landing to hit the ground running. That makes me wince even when she's NOT fresh out of abdominal surgery!

Which is all to say, that was 9 months ago, and Abby healed perfectly. Even with her crazy busy silly antics. I think your Emma will be just fine - and you've done a much better job keeping her still than I did with my girl!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think she is ok to resume her activities. We didn't even have to go back for a post op. Only if things didn't look good. My dad carried her upstairs the first night. After that she walked up them.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

On day 14 we kind of just gave up. Chloe went wild that day. She jumped up I on my bed the first night. Don't ask how she did that lol. My door was closed. That's another story. On the third night she was doing zoomies in my parents room so they had to make her sleep in the crate that night. I am sure your doggie is find. She can probably do all her normal activities.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Rilelen said:


> I've been off the forum for a couple months, but just saw this and had to giggle. The morning I got Abby spayed, I found out later (from the vet techs) that they spent an entire hour quieting her down in preparation for sedation etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!!!! It's THAT LITTER!!!!! I'd KILL for another puppy from that litter!!!!?

Well she manages to stay still ONLY because of the chill pill. Otherwise she'd be a maniac and I would have already had a heart attack. 

Mornings are usually like this. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> I think she is ok to resume her activities. We didn't even have to go back for a post op. Only if things didn't look good. My dad carried her upstairs the first night. After that she walked up them.




She's on the couch now. But she's still downstairs. It's a tall set of stairs going straight up with no halfway landing. All wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> On day 14 we kind of just gave up. Chloe went wild that day. She jumped up I on my bed the first night. Don't ask how she did that lol. My door was closed. That's another story. On the third night she was doing zoomies in my parents room so they had to make her sleep in the crate that night. I am sure your doggie is find. She can probably do all her normal activities.




Would you believe she broke out of her wires crate yesterday? I had to go find a clamp I used for the border collies' travel crates to hook the water bucket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> So Emma is now 17 days post op AND SHE JUST RAN UPSTAIRS!!!!!
> 
> I've spent sixteen days SITTING next to her, no Christmas, no New Years.
> And she RUNS up and down the stairs in the one instant that I went to refill my coffee.
> ...


I don't think she's done any damage at all.

I think you need to question your vet about activity restrictions. This far past surgery she should be completely able to return to normal activity. I've never heard of 4 weeks of lockdown after spay. That just sounds wrong.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I don't think she's done any damage at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to question your vet about activity restrictions. This far past surgery she should be completely able to return to normal activity. I've never heard of 4 weeks of lockdown after spay. That just sounds wrong.




No, she's not wrong. She's careful. 

She took the time to diagram the incisions and the stitches for each layer. She explained in detail the healing time for the external incision and also for the incision through the abdominal wall. She explained that while the skin knits quickly, in ten to fourteen days, the incision through the muscle wall takes longer to knit. 

She's very informative and very careful. That's why I trust her. She's the first vet I've ever had who's sat down with me and showed me the kinds of stitches she uses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

better safe then sorry. Hope she got chipped.
dlm


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It doesn't hurt to be careful. It is nice that she took the extra time with you to explain how she does things.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

She's fantastic. Every time I go there she sits cross legged on the floor with whoever I've brought in and just talks. Any question. Never rushes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> better safe then sorry. Hope she got chipped.
> 
> dlm




Oh yes she got chipped as a puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Hahaha, of course she escaped her crate! That photo of her resting is just too precious. What sweet little faces!

How's Miss Emma doing today?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Rilelen said:


> Hahaha, of course she escaped her crate! That photo of her resting is just too precious. What sweet little faces!
> 
> 
> 
> How's Miss Emma doing today?




She came upstairs with me this morning and got in bed with me after I let them out to do their business. 

I'm sure she's still trying to figure out what she did so wrong to get such a prolonged punishment. 










Tomorrow is 21 days. On Friday she goes for her final checkup visit so we can be approved to return to normal activity. 

Tuesday she'll go back to doggy day care. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

AAAAAAAND SHE IS CLEARED TO RETURN TO NORMAL ACTIVITY!!!!!!!

So happy it's over. MaxyMax will be happy to have his playmate back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

